# magnesium Sulphate Capsules



## Martongirl 37 (Mar 14, 2009)

hidoes anyone know if these capsules can be bought in UK? If not can anyone recommend an alternative for a sluggish bowel and bloating problems?I know they are available in Oz but can they be bought online?regardsJuliex


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.the-natural-choice.co.uk/Epsom-Salt-965mg.html looks like one source in the UK.You can also buy Epsom salts in bulk in a bag and just measure it out if you had to.


----------



## Martongirl 37 (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks kathleen.will give them a tryregardsJULIE


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I never hear of anyone using Epsom Salts even though you can buy them at any pharmacy here.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I mostly use them in the bath, but the amount to use as a laxative is on the label.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I use them when I take the occasional bath, I do find they make for a relaxing bath. But I've never used them as a laxative, nor has anyone ever suggested them. I believe I've read that doctors don't suggest them because of the danger of becoming dehydrated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is pretty much true of every single osmotic laxative. If you take enough you can poop out more water than you can easily replace.I think the problem with epsom salts is you actually have to measure it out and people are bad enough with take two pills or fill the cup up to the line and only take that. I don't think that 1000 mgs of Epsom salts is more dehydrating than 1000 mgs of MOM or Magnesium Oxide pills.


----------

